# Smitty



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You know, I was just doing what I find myself doing a lot, which is going over posts and videos by Smitty, and looking at his gallery. Of all the members here on the forum I think I have learned the most from him. Which is probably because between lots of pictures and plain language I can understand him easily (I have very low I.Q.) The range of his experimentation and the sheer volume of his projects is more than admirable, it's inspirational.

I think of Smitty as the Thomas Edison of Slingshots.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Smitty's a great maker. The smaller of the two slingshots he sold me was one of the very best symmetrical slingshots that I have shot. It featured great design, careful fit and finish and an excellent bandset.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I like Smitty he's a very smart and talented slingshot maker, I'm always interested in what he has to say..


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I liked his how to shoot vid.... taught me a lot.. seems to have taken it of now.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Absolutely, I agree with all those statements!!!!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

He seems like a nice, honest man; and he made a slingshot (I forget what it's called) it had some of the strangest shapes and angles to it, looked great though. He also had a little trouble with his health, hope he's ok now.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Yup=Smitty's OK== Aretha-OHHH YEAhhhh
































Dayhiker said:


> You know, I was just doing what I find myself doing a lot, which is going over posts and videos by Smitty, and looking at his gallery. Of all the members here on the forum I think I have learned the most from him. Which is probably because between lots of pictures and plain language I can understand him easily (I have very low I.Q.) The range of his experimentation and the sheer volume of his projects is more than admirable, it's inspirational.
> 
> I think of Smitty as the Thomas Edison of Slingshots.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> You know, I was just doing what I find myself doing a lot, which is going over posts and videos by Smitty, and looking at his gallery. Of all the members here on the forum I think I have learned the most from him. Which is probably because between lots of pictures and plain language I can understand him easily (I have very low I.Q.) The range of his experimentation and the sheer volume of his projects is more than admirable, it's inspirational.
> 
> I think of Smitty as the Thomas Edison of Slingshots.


You write very well. I think you underestimate your intelligence.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you folks so much for the kind words. I haven't been doing too well lately. Spent four days in the hospital with several kidney stones and still trying to get strong again. I haven't been working in the shop for about two weeks and miss it a lot. I've got a few ideas to try, but just don't feel strong yet. I've been taking dilaudid for pain and it is yuk on the body. I am off of it now, so things should pick up soon. Thanks again for your compliments.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

All the best to you, Smitty. Get well.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Get well Smitty!? I love your bent rod slingshots.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Hope you get well soon Smitty.I know from experience kidney stones are a ****.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

smitty said:


> Thank you folks so much for the kind words. I haven't been doing too well lately. Spent four days in the hospital with several kidney stones and still trying to get strong again. I haven't been working in the shop for about two weeks and miss it a lot. I've got a few ideas to try, but just don't feel strong yet. I've been taking dilaudid for pain and it is yuk on the body. I am off of it now, so things should pick up soon. Thanks again for your compliments.





















I know a little about them.

Good luck!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

That's grose! LOL


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

smitty said:


> Thank you folks so much for the kind words. I haven't been doing too well lately. Spent four days in the hospital with several kidney stones and still trying to get strong again. I haven't been working in the shop for about two weeks and miss it a lot. I've got a few ideas to try, but just don't feel strong yet. I've been taking dilaudid for pain and it is yuk on the body. I am off of it now, so things should pick up soon. Thanks again for your compliments.


Stopped by just to say Hi and now to add wishes of speedy recovery. As for what the others have said , it's true all true. Thank *you* Smitty.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Smitty is the Man, get well soon mate


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

get well soon man


----------

